# need help on green tree frog setup



## BIGBANG (Oct 15, 2012)

ok guys i wanna surprise my wife with a green tree frog setup for our anniversary this year, before you ask yes she would love them, she is obsessed with frogs, we have bloody frog statues everywhere in the house, she has kept them years ago in a previous relationship but when she left that she had to leave her frogs........SO as i have no idea about frogs except what they look like, will one of those enclousures with the glass doors and mesh sides they sell on ebay for about $200 do? or are they better in an enclosed glass tank to keep in humidity???? also is there somewhere on here where they are advertised or do i just get them from a pet shop like amazing amazon or somewhere like that


----------



## greenboy (Oct 16, 2012)

*green tree frog*

hi i have 3 green tree frogs and i just keep them in a similar tank to what your talking about they are a great pet and are low maintanence unlike some snakes green tree frogs don't require a heat rock or pad etc i have had my original green tree frog for 7 years and he eats anything from huge spiders to meal worms. also if your in sydney i am about to sell my latest green tree frog as i think 3 is to many for this tank i prefer the original 2 but if not its cool just thought i would give u some advice.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Oct 16, 2012)

If I was to do a frog setup I'd get an Exo terra Cameroon Rainforest Habitat or a 60x45x45 and do water with a bit of land and a waterfall trickling down the back foam wall with the fogger, thick sized dry grape vine wood and heaps of green. Mann setting up that would be a fun afternoon


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 16, 2012)

"huge spiders" I like the sounds of that, cant stand spiders, just not sure how the frogs will go once the spiders have been marinated in a can of fly spray or scrapped off the bottom of a size 11 boot! Lol they give me the heeby Jeebies!


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 16, 2012)

the only insect i dont like are grasshoppers, i had one of the really big ones tangled up in my hair and was jumping around like crazy. since then i cant even walk past one, they are so unpredictable to jump at you!!

Cathy


----------



## dkir7979 (Oct 16, 2012)

make sure the enclosure is tall , have heaps of real life branches, spaghnam moss substrate, glass exo terra enclosure, water bowl, plastic exo terra plants, uvb 5.0 light and canopy, oh and a mister to spray them with daily, dont give them too much water, their bad swimmers and i almost had mine drown a couple of years ago when he was going for a swim in the shower hahahaha


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 16, 2012)

dkir7979 said:


> make sure the enclosure is tall , have heaps of real life branches, spaghnam moss substrate, glass exo terra enclosure, water bowl, plastic exo terra plants, uvb 5.0 light and canopy, oh and a mister to spray them with daily, dont give them too much water, their bad swimmers and i almost had mine drown a couple of years ago when he was going for a swim in the shower hahahaha



The solution I found for this problem was to place slopping riverstones on the bottom of the bowl so they can soak happily. Keeping in mind Tree Frogs love taking a good long soak in water up to their shoulders before they do a poo. My lovely girl was a shocking swimming before I installed her permanent shallow water feature.


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 16, 2012)

thinking of building the tank myself (am a tradie) and including a small fish pond in the bottom, if i put a sloping gravel floor in it will that be ok for them? then heat it and that will provide the humidity how does 900hx500wx450d


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 16, 2012)

Have to disagree with constant misting and too much spagnum, tree frogs need a completely dry area, they don't like to be constantly wet and it can be bad for them if the conditions are too wet all the time. I give mine a light spray every second or third night and they have a waterfall with a quite large pool that they can wet themselves in if wanted. I use coco husk mats and large river pepples as flooring. Pictures are from when I first got them but this is my set-up. Mine are magnificents and they hang out on rocks more than in trees so I furnished accordingly.


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 16, 2012)

KaotikJezta said:


> Have to disagree with constant misting and too much spagnum, tree frogs need a completely dry area, they don't like to be constantly wet and it can be bad for them if the conditions are too wet all the time. I give mine a light spray every second or third night and they have a waterfall with a quite large pool that they can wet themselves in if wanted. I use coco husk mats and large river pepples as flooring. Pictures are from when I first got them but this is my set-up. Mine are magnificents and they hang out on rocks more than in trees so I furnished accordingly.



Completely right. Low humidity is okay but you don't want to soak the animals all the time. Frogs are quite subject to fungal infections in overly moist conditions, it's just not required. They absorb water through their skin, so a comfortable, healthy animal will just move itself into the water if it is feeling dehydrated.


----------



## greenboy (Oct 16, 2012)

yeah they will rip a spider a new a hole i fn hate spiders aswell so far mine hase eaten a huntsman and a huge stick looking spider the only ones i wouldnt chuck in would be a funnel web or bird eating spider for obvious reasons the frog will even eat small mice and even a sparrow they are heaps cool and low maintenence and they look nice<><> so a all round winner


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 16, 2012)

so a heated pond in the bottom would be a bad idea?


----------



## dkir7979 (Oct 16, 2012)

what part of Australia you from?


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 16, 2012)

BIGBANG said:


> thinking of building the tank myself (am a tradie) and including a small fish pond in the bottom, if i put a sloping gravel floor in it will that be ok for them? then heat it and that will provide the humidity how does 900hx500wx450d



wanna build me one too Mr tradie 

Cathy


----------



## dkir7979 (Oct 16, 2012)

i rekon a water heater would be great, especially in vic in the winter, they would love it


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 16, 2012)

In the winter yes, but the water need not be anything too far above room temperature. They just need the water to be kept warm if the room temperature drops too low, they don't need a spa


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 16, 2012)

SarahScales said:


> In the winter yes, but the water need not be anything too far above room temperature. They just need the water to be kept warm if the room temperature drops too low, they don't need a spa


i could do with a spa.......

- - - Updated - - -



cathy1986 said:


> wanna build me one too Mr tradie
> 
> Cathy


i can build anything for a price


----------



## Jarrod_H (Oct 16, 2012)

BIGBANG said:


> i could do with a spa.......
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Could you build a soundproof room I could stick the wife in? 
It can be called quietWhife 3000.
Na just jokes she's tops


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 16, 2012)

Jarrod_H said:


> Could you build a soundproof room I could stick the wife in?
> It can be called quietWhife 3000.
> Na just jokes she's tops


you might be onto something........i'm not sure i'd be able to keep up with demand.....


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 17, 2012)

mine just has a waterbowl for water, much easier to keep clean than something thats built in.
it sits on a heated tile (cord under it) so he has the choice of being wet and warm or dry and warm, the rest of his enclosure is dry and room temp.


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm re-constructing my magnificent tree frogs enclosure today, Ill post pictures when I'm done.


----------



## steampunk (Oct 17, 2012)

Just get a tank that's taller than it is wider for tree frogs with things to climb on and the water heaters fine when the temp drops but it does raise humidity. The waterfall is optional, being the tradie that I am, I built a waterfall and a pond area but didn't really see them use it. So I cleaned a vegemite lid and used that as a water bowl and in the morning it's always dirty so I presume they use it a lot.

They are wicked pets!


Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cypher69 (Oct 17, 2012)

BIGBANG said:


> so a heated pond in the bottom would be a bad idea?



Depending on the size of the enclosure you're building, just make sure you have enough ventilation to compensate for the humidity.
Excessive moisture builds up on the glass making it impossible to see inside.


----------

